# SikTh Lesson with Pin !



## Kakaka (Sep 22, 2008)

Enjoy.

http://www.musicradar.com/tuition/guitars/modern-metal-guitar-with-pin-from-sikth-147250


----------



## Pauly (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool stuff, thanks, no tab for ex.5 though?!


----------



## Harry (Sep 23, 2008)

That was badass
I love the playing in Sikth, so creative.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 23, 2008)

Good stuff!

I've actually got the magazine that article's taken from...


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 23, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> I've actually got the magazine that article's taken from...



A Guitar Techniques from year or so ago, the dvd has a good video lesson for DT's Erotomania too with Charlie from Linear Shpere I do believe.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 23, 2008)

PeteyG said:


> A Guitar Techniques from year or so ago, the dvd has a good video lesson for DT's Erotomania too with Charlie from Linear Shpere I do believe.



That's the one.

As a wierd aside, example 10 in that article is virtually identical to a tapping lick I used to play back when I was in school that I arrived at on my own. Great minds think alike!


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 23, 2008)

I put this through the Guitar Pro wringer a while back, I'll (re)upload soon


----------



## Kakaka (Sep 23, 2008)

^Do it , and we rep you. 

Oh, and I liked to watch RSF finally practicing together, congrats Petey. Your drummer is very cool, man.


----------



## Deschain (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks! I was looking for exactly this the other day.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's that Guitar Pro file - be sure to press F5 to read the instructions, and remember that you have to select the different guitar tracks at the bottom to view the scores for each alternate tuning. Also, here's another, older Sikth masterclass, from Total Guitar, dated 2004. Enjoy!


----------



## loktide (Sep 24, 2008)

SikTh guitar article said:


> To get a similar tone you will need a guitar with a powerful bridge humbucker and a high-gain amp with the *midrange backed off and the treble and bass full on.*



ZOMG! the br00talz!


----------



## Pauly (Sep 26, 2008)

Cheers mate!


----------



## FortePenance (Sep 26, 2008)

This lesson was in the first ever Guitar Techniques I bought and is also how I found out about Sikth. <3


----------



## Lycanthropy1313 (Jun 23, 2011)

BUMP!!!!!!!!! Oh dear sweet baby Zakk Wylde!! Bump!! Good sir, aforementioned links are dead. Could you possibly re-upload please?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 23, 2011)

Doesnt really seem like a lesson as much as a guy playing something and giving you the tab.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jun 26, 2011)

Lycanthropy1313 said:


> BUMP!!!!!!!!! Oh dear sweet baby Zakk Wylde!! Bump!! Good sir, aforementioned links are dead. Could you possibly re-upload please?


 
PM him! IMO that'll be more effective...


----------

